# My band JaCKED plays in Cambridge Sept.28



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Attention all K-W area Forumites - 

My new band JaCKED is playing our debut gig at O'Briens Bar and Grill in Cambridge on *Saturday Sept. 28. @ 9PM.*

I would love to see a few friendly GC faces in the crowd if some of you can come out,

Address is 215 Samuelson St. , which is at the corner of Beverly and Elgin streets in Cambridge. Google map below.

http://goo.gl/maps/PbzRo

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't be there but go out and break a leg. Kick some butt and have fun.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi buckaroobanzai,

Thanks for the invitation. Nice to see you post the gig.



buckaroobanzai said:


> Attention all K-W area Forumites -
> 
> My new band JaCKED is playing our debut gig at O'Briens Bar and Grill in Cambridge on *Saturday Sept. 28. @ 9PM.*
> 
> ...


Have a great time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

If your band sounds anywhere as good as 
you did saturday, I'll do my best to be there.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Our warm-up gig at a private party got rave reviews.

On the other hand, every time we start playing at the drummer's house, his cat pees on the rug and runs out of the room.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi buckaroobanzai,



buckaroobanzai said:


> Our warm-up gig at a private party got rave reviews.
> 
> On the other hand, every time we start playing at the drummer's house, his cat pees on the rug and runs out of the room.


Could be worse... The bassist could hit a kitty brown note.

[video=youtube;hc2DbWGZmN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hc2DbWGZmN0[/video]


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Bump for this Saturday, Sept. 28. 9 PM start. Hope to see a few Forumites come out. No brown notes will be played.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Bump for this Saturday, Sept. 28. 9 PM start. Hope to see a few Forumites come out. No brown notes will be played.


We were there.... you weren't! wha, happen?


----------

